# Kakarikis and budgies



## Kezzakins

Just posting for some information as I can't find this conversation elsewhere.

I have two budgies and I've just recently got a 2 year old kakariki parrot. I did the whole quarantine thing along with some cage sorting and I now have Kakariki (Mango) in a very large cage and the two budgies (Winston and Maisie) in a medium cage so everyone has plenty of space 

I was wondering how to go about getting them to meet and be friendly? The cages are next to one another so they have a good view of each other but at a safe distance. I've currently been letting them out separately and every time the budgies go near mango in his cage he lunges at them. Not super aggressively but as if to be like "go away."

I've read online in other forums that Kakarikis are gentle birds and i'm sure he'll get better once he's used to them, and be more welcoming when fully settled, but any advice would help tremendously! Thank you! 

(Also sorry if this is posted in the incorrect place, i'm still getting used to this website)


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi Kerry  

Congratulations on your new Kakariki!

As he has already shown aggression towards your budgies, you should not ever let both species of birds out together. It's fine to keep their cages in the same room, as long as it is not stressful for the budgies or kakariki and as long as you supervise out of cage time to ensure nobudgie lands on the kakariki's cage (and gets their toes bitten off! ). If that is a concern, however, you should put their cages in different rooms. 

All birds have different personalities, so your Kakariki may not act a certain way.


----------



## FaeryBee

*As StarlingWings has indicated, it is not a good idea to try to allow your kakariki to interact with your budgies since he has already shown aggressiveness toward them.

I have lovebirds and budgies and I make sure my budgies never land on my lovebirds' cage. I know the lovebirds would bite off the budgies toes given half a chance! *


----------



## Brienne

I personally wouldn't place birds of different species together...the woman whom owned our Lovebird wanted nothing more than to shove him, 'Flint' into the same cage as our three, young budgies, when Flint came to our home...I had difficulty convincing her about quarantining, different size of species, just frightening our budgies etc, etc...as Starling and Deborah indicated - better to err on the side of caution and keep them separate...


----------



## Kezzakins

Thank you everyone for your comments :urock:

I was thinking along the same lines as to not let them interact since Mango was being aggressive but it's nice to hear it from other birdy owners!

I will move forward with this advice and make sure all 3 birdies are kept safe and loved :thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Kerry,

I think that is an excellent decision on your part.

I'll close this thread now.

We'd love to see pictures of both your karkariki and your budgies if you have any you'd like to share. *


----------

